# Minimum amount I need to spend on shares?



## Nathan_b (16 August 2004)

I read a thread before from some1 saying what they could buy for $500. I was wondering what is the minimum amount u can spend on shares, for example NAB, i know they r like 26$ would i be able to buy say $1000 worth of them?

Thanks for your replys


----------



## stefan (16 August 2004)

*Re: Shares*

Nathan,

What would be the minimum amount worth investing in shares?

One of the laws for buying shares on the share market is that an initial purchase of shares needs to be over $500.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Nathan_b (16 August 2004)

*Re: Shares*

Awsome,
sorry if my questions are scary, i come from a family of negativity when it comes to shares and i am doing the leg work and starting my portfolio. so i do apologise for my questions.

cheers, NB


----------



## stefan (16 August 2004)

*Re: Shares*

Nathan,

Questions are always a way to learn and you shouldn't be affraid to ask them. It's just that you seem to pick up certain things without having enough background to understand them. So my suggestion is to read a lot about the share market before you even consider something else. There is so much information out there, you'll certainly find enough material to keep you busy.

Especially if you have to proof to your family that shares are well worth the effort. you should make sure you're well prepared. So start with the basics and then slowly approach the other stuff.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------

